# insurance and wood burning stoves/inserts... is it required to notify the insurance co?



## par0thead151 (Nov 5, 2009)

I just put in a EPA wood burning insert(enviro 1700)
my buddy who works IT at a insurance co says i should inform my agent about the addition.
i emailed my agent stating that i have gone back to burning wood in my home vs the natural gas insert that was there when the policy was created.
he stated that wood fireplaces are not a big deal, just stoves are.
my question is, is my insert considered a stove?
thanks


----------



## branchburner (Nov 5, 2009)

Better ask him, but I'd say yes.


----------



## learnin to burn (Nov 5, 2009)

Make it short and sweet for them. Take a copy of a brochure for your insert and copy the the UL listing tag (should be in the owners manual) to your agent, have them put it in your file. If you had it installed take a copy of the installers report to them also. If you did the install, Write a brief description of the install and clearances that you have including chimney/flue info: IE - masonry, Flex liner, insulation. That way you are covered. If something should happen then they can't say you never notified us.


----------



## Jotulf3cb (Nov 5, 2009)

learnin to burn said:
			
		

> Make it short and sweet for them. Take a copy of a brochure for your insert and copy the the UL listing tag (should be in the owners manual) to your agent, have them put it in your file. If you had it installed take a copy of the installers report to them also. If you did the install, Write a brief description of the install and clearances that you have including chimney/flue info: IE - masonry, Flex liner, insulation. That way you are covered. If something should happen then they can't say you never notified us.



That is EXCELLENT advice!!


----------



## Ratman (Nov 5, 2009)

Three years ago I changed most of my insurance plan carriers.
For my Home Owners policy there were several whom would NOT issue the policy because I used a woodstove.


----------



## Fixedblade (Nov 5, 2009)

Greetings:  Most all applications for Homeowners insurance include a question about whether or not you have a woodstove or other space heater in your home.  Based on your answer to that question, some companies will not insure you if you do and some will require the installation to be inspected. Some will charge you more, some won't.  As long as you didn't provide a false answer to that question when the policy was written and then later do install a woodstove, you are most likely under no legal obligation to advise your insurance company of that change.  If that woodstove later causes a fire, the company will still be required to pay you for the damages unless they can prove that you lied on the original application. That's called "Material Misrepresentation".  Read your policy and not just the first couple pages.  You can skip most of the stuff that tells you what you are insured for and go right to the EXCLUSIONS section. There you'll see if not notifying the company of a new woodstove installation will effect your policy paying a claim.  I"m not suggesting that you NOT notify your insurance company when you install a woodstove but just want to say that failing to do so won't void your policy or cause a claim to be denied. 

FB in Vt.


----------



## nlittle (Nov 5, 2009)

I have liberty mutual and just had to inform them and let them know it was not my primary source of heat/ it was installed by pros.
I am good to go with no increase in premium.


----------



## rdust (Nov 5, 2009)

We have all state, we just called them and had them add it to our policy, our premium will go up a couple bucks a year for the replacement cost of the stove.  Our house already has a fireplace so I figure they treat it the same way.  Now I just need to get an insert for the fireplace.


----------



## burntime (Nov 5, 2009)

Am Fam by me.  They basically wanted to know if I added a chimney.  Told them no, same chimney with a liner.  New is supposed to be safer...  They said covered, only have to tell them if you add a new one that has an additional chimney that they price the risk that way...


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Nov 5, 2009)

You reminded me to call mine - they said the underwriter would call back if there were any questions - I installed it myself as I couldn't find anyone I would trust to do it, so we'll see if that's a problem....


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 5, 2009)

I would tell them because it is better to be safe in case something happens. I notified my agent and just had my insert inspected by the insurance company last week. The guy took a picture of it and just asked some basic questions about the type and age of the chimney, smoke detectors, CO detectors, etc. It only took about 10 minutes and then he said that he was thinking about getting one for his house too. 

BTW it was the same guy that inspected the Big Jack furnace install in my old house several years ago.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 5, 2009)

Lots of good advice here . . . but to answer the OP question . . . my guess is that most insurance companies would consider an insert the same as a woodstove.


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 5, 2009)

Some insurance companies get fixated on what is your primary heat source.  If you state wood is your primary source they may get more nervous and drop you.  If you claim wood heat is only supplemental, be prepared to back it up with energy bills.

UL certification and some form of inspection could be required.  When I installed a UL approved wood stove in my former home, the insurance company also insisted a fire marshal's inspection report.  When I installed one in my current home, the building inspection was adequate.


----------



## 3dogsrule (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm insured with State Farm and am in the process of adding an insert to a ZC fireplace.  They told me as long as the insert was one of the ones approved by my ZC mfg and as long as it was being installed by a professional, then no problem, no change in premium.  I don't think inserts scare them as much as stoves, but be sure the install you did was by the book (insert's installation manual) and possibly document/photograph if you can.  But having worked for insurance companies in the past and knowing if there's an out to paying a claim they'll take it, I'd email your fella back and be sure he understands and is cool with everything.  I had to educate my agent and her underwriter for them to fully understand what an insert was, that was fun.  They didn't understand the insert goes INSIDE of the fireplace, when they thought it was a stand-alone stove they were getting very nervous.

Karen


----------



## Lanningjw (Nov 5, 2009)

In my case, with Allstate Insurance, I informed them that I did a install of a wood burning fireplace insert and asked them if they would like me to fax them the City's inspection record. The agent said it was not needed. They were not concerned with the install going into a existing fireplace in my home. My rate did not increase. 
Should I insist on sending them the inspection of the wood burning insert for safety reason, evan if they were not interested?


----------



## 3dogsrule (Nov 5, 2009)

Lanning, I'd say no, just hang on to it, put it in a paper safe or keep a copy elsewhere (outside of the house) so you can prove it passed inspection if something did happen.  Mine didn't require any kind of inspection either.

Karen


----------



## edporch (Nov 5, 2009)

I had my Jotul C 450 Kennebec installed in my existing fireplace on 10-29-09.
When I contacted my insurance agent prior to the installation, he told me all that was required was that it was professionally installed according to UL guidelines. Then he said he'd make a note of it in my file. Further he said it wouldn't change my rate.


----------



## ckarotka (Nov 5, 2009)

My house came with an insert already there. One year later I added a free standing stove. I called the Ins Co and was told you are already covered and you can do the install yourself just make sure all clearances are to manufacturer specs. i did and snapped a few pics with the tape measure in place and filed them with the agent.


----------



## TreePapa (Nov 5, 2009)

Read your policy. It probably has a clause requiring you to notify the company of certain changes to the home or events.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## bigguy0602 (Nov 6, 2009)

I had to inform my insurance company (Liberty Mutual).  They required a copy of the invoice and stove manual.  No increase in premium.


----------

